
The Optimistic Promise of Artificial Intelligence - giardini
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-optimistic-promise-of-artificial-intelligence-1497374822
======
giardini
Most significant takeaways [italics mine]:

"...almost anything a typical human can do with less than _one second of
mental thought_ , we can probably now or in the near future automate using
AI... Take a security guard looking at a video feed and saying, “Are there
people in this? Are they doing something suspicious?” That task is actually a
lot of _one-second judgment thoughts strung together_ , so I think a lot of it
can be automated."

"...tell your children: “Learn to be lifelong learners.”

